

BBC Radio episode "Global Business - Race Against the Machine" - exit
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p0164621

======
cinquemb
when i picture this with the rising cost of educating people [for the 20th
century workforce]… we're just getting started with the next 32 squares of the
chess board…

